# Who is more attractive?



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Left or Right?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

I don't find either of them attractive mate!

Is there something you're trying to tell us??? :huh:


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

@Drogon your favourite topic my son.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I don't find either of them attractive mate!
> 
> Is there something you're trying to tell us??? :huh:


 I'm gay.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

right right right


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Yes said:


> I'm gay.


 Nowt wrong with that. each to their own mate...


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm straight, but it's obvious that Freddie ljunberg (think it's him) going to appeal to more females and males that are that way inclined.


----------



## G (Mar 11, 2013)

Is that Freddie Ljungberg? I'd guess more girls would sleep with one on the right.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Yes said:


> Left or Right?


 is that steveo on the left ?


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Neither, right guy is too small and left guy has a beard and gyno (could live with the stomach but not the moobs).


 But if you had to choose one, surely it would be the guy on the right?


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Matt Bomer










Or

David Gandy


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

ILLBehaviour said:


> is that steveo on the left ?


 No, not enough muscle mass and he's too fat. Oh and he's pink......FFS


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

ILLBehaviour said:


> is that steveo on the left ?


 Lol



MissMartinez said:


> Neither, right guy is too small and left guy has a beard and gyno (could live with the stomach but not the moobs).


 How can you say neither? Seriously...

You don't find the guy on the right attractive?


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Guy on the right. Guy on the left is a lot uglier.


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

It's the same guy you mongs!!

Just photos taken about ten years apart and with less lighting and fake tan on one of them!!


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

@MissMartinez

What about the second comparison I put up? Tougher choice.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Donny dog said:


> It's the same guy you mongs!!
> 
> Just photos taken about ten years apart and with less lighting and fake tan on one of them!!


 you sure? ones gingey the other black hair


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Loveleelady said:


> you sure? ones gingey the other black hair


 He is joking.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> I guess! If u really twist my arm for an answer


 Haha


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Stephen James vs Henry Cavill


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> Stephen James vs Henry Cavill


 Henry Cavill for me. He has a more traditional,refined look IMO.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Sean O'Pry vs Nick Bateman


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> Sean O'Pry vs Nick Bateman


 O'Pry


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Yes said:


> O'Pry


 Proper hunk isn't he lad.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

f**k me, I think I need to go and file my nails and have a facial after reading this thread.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

banzi said:


> f**k me, I think I need to go and file my nails and have a facial after reading this thread.


 I can give you a facial if you want.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> Proper hunk isn't he lad.


 Lol

you still post on lookism?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Yes said:


> I can give you a facial if you want.


 flip flop straight/gay.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Men posting pics of men asking who's the best looking....WTF is happening to the world....I blame social media... :huh:


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

banzi said:


> flip flop straight/gay.


 Not 100% gay. But mostly.

90/10 I would say. My sexual attraction towards women is very specific. Not so much emotionally.


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

DLTBB said:


> Stephen James vs Henry Cavill


 The top one is a former footy pro!

Not that I googled him

no ****

not srs

srs

what?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Yes said:


> Lol
> 
> you still post on lookism?


 Occasionally under the username Dan, I'm a mod again. Doesn't seem as active lately though.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

TITO said:


> The top one is a former footy pro!
> 
> Not that I googled him
> 
> ...


 Never knew that myself, not bad.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Men posting pics of men asking who's the best looking....WTF is happening to the world....I blame social media... :huh:


 The same is happening with fitmisc.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Yes said:


> The same is happening with* fitmisc*.


 :confused1: :huh:

Are you being straight when you say you're gay?


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> :confused1: :huh:
> 
> Are you being straight when you say you're gay?


 What?


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

G said:


> Is that Freddie Ljungberg? I'd guess more girls would sleep with one on the right.


 But he would sleep with more men


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

Loveleelady said:


> you sure? ones gingey the other black hair


 It's Freddie Ljunberg. An ex professional footballer.

He was forever changing his hair colour back when he was still playing.

And is the thread itself not a bit of a giveaway too??


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Yes said:


> I can give you a facial if you want.


 You walked into that one Banzi


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Depends on their build. Both are equally attractive facially. Whichever one makes me look smaller


 Bonus points for telling me which one is gay, look at the eyes.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> First one?


 Yep.

Strong gaydar


----------



## JB131 (Aug 23, 2014)

Wtf is this thread nothanksimout


----------



## LittleMsMuscle (Jan 29, 2013)

Shall we play "would you rather..."

Seems like an appropriate progression for this thread


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Yes said:


> Not 100% gay. But mostly.
> 
> 90/10 I would say. *My sexual attraction towards women is very specific.* Not so much emotionally.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

banzi said:


>


 What is it? Male or female?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Yes said:


> What is it? Male or female?


 you tell me, youre the expert.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

banzi said:


> you tell me, youre the expert.


 Lol how am I an expert?


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Guy on the right would get it


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Yes said:


> Lol how am I an expert?


 I Don't like none of the guys.....do u have any pics of real men??


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> I Don't like none of the guys.....do u have any pics of real men??


 What's a real man to you?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Yes said:


> What's a real man to you?


 Il let u know when I see it


----------



## LittleMsMuscle (Jan 29, 2013)

banzi said:


>


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Il let u know when I see it


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Is this another UK-M "coming out of the closet" thread ?


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

WTF......what's next a handbag thread?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> I Don't like none of the guys.....do u have any pics of real men??


 Rick Grimes, if that is not a real man you have issues............


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

banzi said:


> f**k me, I think I need to go and file my nails and have a facial after reading this thread.


 Isn't that what you normally do whilst trolling?


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Here's a real man, facial moisturisers don't seem to be his thing .


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Yes said:


> I'm gay.


 I'm not



DLTBB said:


> Stephen James vs Henry Cavill


 But Henry cavill is one seriously handsome guy.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Still not gay, bit I will see your superman and raise with green arrow


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Dafuqs goin on in here :huh:


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Donny dog said:


> It's Freddie Ljunberg. An ex professional footballer.
> 
> He was forever changing his hair colour back when he was still playing.
> 
> And is the thread itself not a bit of a giveaway too??


 god he deffo suits the black hair better takes years off him


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

a.notherguy said:


> Still not gay, bit I will see your superman and raise with green arrow
> 
> View attachment 124544


 Green arrows pales in comparison to the amazing Jamie Dornan (as he is in character in The Fall... omg omg).. I'd join him on a killin spree anyday and I don't say that about many men!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Yes said:


>


 #79


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> #79


 You really like fatter guys?


----------



## Jj1 (Dec 3, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> #79


 Thought you were more a 95 girl lol


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

DLTBB said:


> Occasionally under the username Dan, I'm a mod again. Doesn't seem as active lately though.


 That the hell is lookism?


----------



## Bomber1966 (Aug 19, 2010)

Jesus this board is becoming on gayer by the day


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> #79


 79 to the front and 95 at the back?


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Bomber1966 said:


> Jesus this board is becoming on gayer by the day


 Do you feel left out fella?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Yes said:


> You really like fatter guys?


 Not necessarily fat as in fat slob! ....just bigger...if that means some fat yh I quite like abit of belly nice broad back ..shoulders...big legs ....and all that


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Jj1 said:


> Thought you were more a 95 girl lol


 Well he's ok too


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> 79 to the front and 95 at the back?


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

Yes said:


> Matt Bomer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Met Matt, rally cool, really gay, just fyi.

But he seriously looks like a fkn' UFC fighter. He is jacked!!


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Didnt you used to be called slimcut on here?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

David Gandy, worlds worst abs,


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

banzi said:


> David Gandy, worlds worst abs,


 When you've got a face like his, who cares?


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

GaryMatt said:


> Met Matt, rally cool, really gay, just fyi.
> 
> But he seriously looks like a fkn' UFC fighter. He is jacked!!


 Where did you meet him?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Yes said:


> When you've got a face like his, who cares?


 him , without a doubt, guy is insecure and totally sef concious.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> David Gandy, worlds worst abs,


 All the boys on here wanna look like that...


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> All the boys on here wanna look like that...


 I'm so pleased you said boys...


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I'm so pleased you said boys...


 Oh of course Steve with a v I can't include u


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

I meant bonzo and mates


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

Ffs I have nothing against gays, indeed I'd really love gay marriage to be legal in all the world, but I didn't know that UKM stands for Ur Kock in Me... This is the gayest thread evaaahhh!!!


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Skye666 said:


> *All the boys on here wanna look like that...*


 he needs a good fckin stew down him


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Yes said:


> Left or Right?


 Neither I'm a man I like women?


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> All the boys on here wanna look like that...


 Lop sided saggy boobs...


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> Lop sided saggy boobs...


 Then why don't u stop taking steroids ?


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Society, media, other influences end up confusing people with what theyre influenced in to finding attractive, as a pose to what they are truelly attracted to instinctively. These guys got more pussy than all of the above conbined, and they didnt need eyeliner, botox and air brushing, infact they didnt even wash


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Yes said:


> Left or Right?


 Neither I'm a man I like women?


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Then why don't u stop taking steroids ?


 Because I've only just started sweet cheeks :thumbup1:


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Acidreflux said:


> Neither I'm a man I like women?


 Gay outlook.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

superpube said:


> Gay outlook.


 No mate I only have windows 7


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

AngryBuddha said:


> Society, media, other influences end up confusing people with what theyre influenced in to finding attractive, as a pose to what they are truelly attracted to instinctively. These guys got more pussy than all of the above conbined, and they didnt need eyeliner, botox and air brushing, infact they didnt even wash
> 
> View attachment 124587


 What really confuses me though is where they got a camera...


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> All the boys on here wanna look like that...


 All gayboys want to look like that lol


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

AngryBuddha said:


> These guys got more pussy than all of the above conbined, and they didnt need eyeliner, botox and air brushing, infact they didnt even wash
> 
> View attachment 124587


 You leave theBeeGees out of this lad.


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

Yes said:


> Where did you meet him?


 Lol, I was an extra in Magic Mike XXL.

Everyone was really cool.


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

wtf is this thread..


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

GaryMatt said:


> Lol, I was an extra in Magic Mike XXL.
> 
> Everyone was really cool.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

GaryMatt said:


> Lol, I was an extra in Magic Mike XXL.
> 
> Everyone was really cool.


 My Mrs put the Magic Mike 2 film on the other day, the scene where Tatum starts dancing in the workshed is possibly the most embarrassingly cringeworthy scene in a film I have ever seen, the film was turned off immediately.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

AngryBuddha said:


> Society, media, other influences end up confusing people with what theyre influenced in to finding attractive, as a pose to what they are truelly attracted to instinctively. These guys got more pussy than all of the above conbined, and they didnt need eyeliner, botox and air brushing, infact they didnt even wash
> 
> View attachment 124587


 Just a big bat to t**t the fckrrs before ****in em


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

banzi said:


> My Mrs put the Magic Mike 2 film on the other day, the scene where Tatum starts dancing in the workshed is possibly the most embarrassingly cringeworthy scene in a film I have ever seen, the film was turned off immediately.


 It is absolutely mind boggling how much they filmed that they didn't keep. We shot a scene for 2 hours that had Ric Flair giving a speech. OMG, funniest thing I've ever witnessed. They didn't keep it. There was a lot of ppl scratching there heads I think.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

GaryMatt said:


> *It is absolutely mind boggling how much they filmed that they didn't keep.* We shot a scene for 2 hours that had Ric Flair giving a speech. OMG, funniest thing I've ever witnessed. They didn't keep it. There was a lot of ppl scratching there heads I think.


 I only watched 15 minutes, they shouldnt have kept that bit either.


----------



## Tag (Jun 19, 2013)

Hilarious topic, this

Anyway, one on right


----------

